
France's top court rejects core of law targeting online hate speech - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-tech-regulation/frances-top-court-rejects-core-of-law-targeting-online-hate-speech-idUSKBN23P32O
======
aspenmayer
> France’s top court rejected most of a draft law that would have compelled
> social media giants such as Facebook and Twitter to remove any hateful
> content within 24 hours, it said on Thursday.

> The ruling by the Constitutional Council, which said the law interferes
> excessively in free speech, is a setback for President Emmanuel Macron. He
> has vowed to make France a leader in containing the spread of illicit
> content and false information on the most used platforms.

